# Hogan has a doppelganger!!



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Got a call yesterday from a friend about a loose GSD. My son and I hopped in the car. You never know what sort of dog you are going to come across in the backwoods of the Ozarks and I was prepared for the worst.

We walked into the place of business to be greeted by the dog they had invited in. I did a double take. 

Hogan?? 

You would have to look close to tell them apart. 

This boy does not hold still long, so it was hard to get few shots.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice looking dog! Any leads on his family? Microchip, etc?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

He's a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

No leads so far.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, what a find! I hope his family is missing him and searching. Thankyou for keeping him safe, he is very handsome, looks well fed?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Just got off the phone with his owner. She has not had him long. She found him wandering the street and never got a lead on the previous owner. I know her. She will come for him in the a.m. Hope he makes it. Seems born to run.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She should microchip him immediately so they can find her easier next time! Glad his owner was found, and looking for him.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

He does look like Hogan! You're right.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Well, if he ends up loose again, you can always send him here to Canada! He's a stunner!

Thanks for taking him in!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

This morning.... call from "owner". I actually know her. It is a small town.

She had found this guy about a week ago running in town and wanted to keep him. She so worried about him this week in the frigid temps when he was lost once more that she doesn't want to do that again. She is 70 and her hubby is 80. The dog can not be inside and she has no fence. They also live in a posh neighborhood where an 80lb shepherd running is not going to be popular. 

I was glad she came to her senses about the dog. But, now he is HERE! 

Another 48 inch crate set up and zip tie reinforced. Furniture moving. Did I mention I live in a two bedroom bungalow??!!

On your next episode of hoarders......


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Samba said:


> On your next episode of hoarders......


You can be the first half and we'll be the second.... 

So are you keeping or just fostering? He is definitely gorgeous!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am fostering him in my own little "rescue", I guess. Need to spend some time with him for evaluation. My vet may be interested in him, but have to determine if he is suitable for young children. Not sure on that one yet.


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

He is certainly easy on the eyes! If you would like to share your evaluations, I would love to read them. Is he a type that is casually bred and runs wild in your area? He looks like something different--like a dog that was carefully bred--but I don't know a thing yet about conformation. What do you think? 

You aren't a hoarder. You are doing a public service taking him in (for him and for vehicular traffic)!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

"Sure this big crate is better"









"Now, let me out, okay?"


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

He is the last thing I expected to see stray in my area. 

He looks a great deal like my male pictured in my avatar. Hogan is WGWL and I would suspect this fellow is that or has some in him.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, what a pretty boy, and very lucky you found him!! <3


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

He is beginning to relax some. I must say he does enjoy human company because he carries on when I leave the room. He loves nose scritches through the crate.

My son called him Magnum. I have been calling him Handsome Stranger and Bubbee.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He's simply stunning!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Samba said:


> He is beginning to relax some. I must say he does enjoy human company because he carries on when I leave the room. He loves nose scritches through the crate.
> 
> My son called him Magnum. I have been calling him Handsome Stranger and Bubbee.


Uh oh!

You gave him a name, that means you have to keep him now! ​


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW, he sure is stunning! Sure you don't want to keep him?  Magnum is a great name for him.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Samba said:


> This morning.... call from "owner". I actually know her. It is a small town.
> I was glad she came to her senses about the dog. But, now he is HERE!
> 
> Another 48 inch crate set up and zip tie reinforced. Furniture moving. Did I mention I live in a two bedroom bungalow??!!
> ...


Wow a matched pair !!! Life is good !


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i like Magnum. he's a handomse dog. Hope he's not a forever runner. That always sucks when you have a home jumper.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is definately a 'looker' , i"m laughing how you ended up with him LOL..I'm sure he'll find a nice home thru you


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

He's a pretty boy!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Oooooh Magnum, eh? I think he's already hooooomeeee.... Hehe..

He's so beautiful, I think Rem is going to look just like that when he's grown!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

First behavioral assessment... "I love head scritches so much they make me drool like a Newfoundland".










GROSS!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

What a sweet dog!!


----------



## Malorey (Jan 8, 2011)

He's such a good looking boy. Hope in the end he gets a great home!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Like a good German Shepherd, he was happy to meet the preschoolers that came by tonight. He was all wiggles. He took treats great. 

I let one of my sweet females out in the room he is crated in and he was fine to her. My dogs are not happy with the intruder...meanies! He will need to not stay here long in order to stay good with dogs! I am no Cesar with the pack thing.


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Magnum ... a grand name! Maybe he'll turn out to really like doing things with you and then being trained. He'd be too busy then to drool, but he'd still get that great human interaction that it seems like he might be craving. Does he drool when other people scritch his nose, or just you? If it's just you, I guess you could say it is a real compliment (but a little "gross")! I wonder if he got dumped in the country. That happens out here, unfortunately, and especially when people loose their homes. The rescue which entrusted Wilhoit to me is now stuffed to overflowing with GSDs who were abandoned because of the economy. So glad he has found a refuge with you!

Just saw your last post. He sounds like a really good dog! Hope he finds a loving, good home soon.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

He is affectionate with everyone so far. He was very excited about the little kids, but no fear or aggression exhibited.

This morning I lingered near while he ate. He did not react to my hands returning to add more food. He is pretty hungry so I thought he might guard but I got no reaction. This was only with kibble so don't iknow about a higher value food as yet. He also called off his food for petting.


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Lack of resource guarding is a wonderful trait! Wilhoit had it and also wanted to be with me rather than eat. When I left him in his crate with one of those balls stuffed with food, he wouldn't touch it until I returned. He would then tackle it with gusto. Hope your Handsome Stranger is not like that and is able to entertain himself/be content when you are not there. However, he sounds so good that that would be a very minor problem for someone who loved him and appreciated his good traits.

I wonder if he was not on the run just to run, but was trying to find his lost person? I hope his person didn't die or feel he/she had to dump him. If I weren't about to change my career and end up in grad school again, I'd be at your door asking you to evaluate me to see if I would suit him. He does remind me a bit of Wilhoit ... Love hearing about him and look forward to learning about his happy placement!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The Big Bubbee is doing better in his crate. He whines when I leave, but settles down now quickly. I tried him in a pen to see if he would stay there. That went well except for the vocalizing. My neighbors... God bless them! 

My helper is looking for a home for him. He asked me if the dog had any drive. I had not tested that as yet. Helper thought he might be able to place easier if he had a bit of drive so wanted me to see if he would chase a rag at least.

I got home from taping a puppies ears at the vet's office for one of his clients. Hehe... now local ear consultant. Started to do dishes and realized that I had not tested the drive. So, took the dish towel and ran it along his big wire crate. SNAP SNAP SNAP. I went to take him out and he had the rag before I could open the door. He tugged great and had possession for the thing. In fact, he still has my darn dish towel! 

This fellow may have some decent drives. At least enough for someone wanting to do some training to work with. Who knows?

Once my friend got a WL dog that had been a pet for 2-3 years. He did not know any thing about biting or chasing. One day, he just turned on for me with the tug and he never looked back. In no time at all, he was impressive in protection training. Perhaps this big boy has it too.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Glad to hear that he is doing so well! He's so handsome!


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Ooo, good! Sounds as if you and the helper were grooming an out of work client for that big interview on the human job market. With "drives," more high quality prospective homes will open for him. If he really has all the right drives, do you think he might be a blessing to a K-9 Officer, as well? Glad he is doing better in his crate, and especially that he is affectionate with the people he meets. Sounds as if he was treated kindly in his former life.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Today was the first introduction to training. We charged the clicker and worked on engagement. He doesn't seem to have much training. Just been being a dog somewhere. 

He grabbed the leather rag really good today and wouldn't give it up. My son went to trade for a piece of hot dog and the dog ended up with the entire bag. Silly dog now owes me a baggy out the other end. Decent food drive. 































Isn't he cute? I decided today to call him Iko.

"My spy dog and your spy dog sittin' by the bayou
My spy dog told your spy dog
I'm gonna set your tail on fire

Hey now, hey now"


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I just have to say, I LOVE LOVE LOVE that pups coloring. <3 What a HANDSOME doppleganger! LOL!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG... I :wub: him, seriously.

Have you tested him with other dogs yet? Cats?

It's a good thing I am far away from you... I would be knocking on your door.


----------



## bigmike (Apr 11, 2008)

almost look like my samantha's brother


----------



## bigmike (Apr 11, 2008)

and one more of sam


----------



## Wilhoit (May 17, 2010)

Awww, first day of school! He sure is cute, Samba. The last pic looks a bit like Wilhoit's expression--steady and kind. Hope the remains of that plastic baggy come out soon. So glad Elisabeth 00117 thinks he has stellar qualities, too. That star appeal of Iko's should draw in some good prospects for you. 

Bigmike, those are fine looking dogs!


----------

